# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK RSS Feed: Fish take more risks as ocean acidifies

## AquaticQuotient.com

If levels of CO2 continue to rise in our seas to predicted levels over the next 100 years, there could be a dramatic decline in fish populations. 

More...

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

